# Остеохондроз грудного отдела



## Ксения05 (24 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Мне 17 лет, веду сидячий образ жизни из-за учёбы.
Обратилась с жалобами к ортопеду в свою детскую поликлинику, врач после рентгена поставила диагноз-сколиоз 1ст, остеохондроз грудного отдела. Назначила ЛФК, таблетки кальцемин и капли Д3, сказала, чтобы ела творог и  дома родители делали массаж. На этом всё. Через пол года, с появлением финансов, я обратилась к платному специалисту ЛФК. Та не посмотрев в карточку, на рентген сказала, что у меня теперь 2ст сколиоза. Дала ряд упражнений. Этот курс я прошла( 5недель), сейчас эти упражнения делаю дома самостоятельно, но улучшения нет никакого  после 2-х месяцев лечения . Но, эти упражнения она дает всем пациентам, которые к ней обращаются с позвоночником. У меня возник вопрос: должны ли быть упражнения подобраны индивидуально, в зависимости от стороны искривления? Вот теперь сомневаюсь в профессионализме специалиста ЛФК( нам посоветовали этого специалиста родственники, которым она помогла вылечить шею).
Моё состояние на сегодня: онемение рук, жжение в плечах, боль в пояснице, тяжпло вдыхать, при вдохе отдает в сердце, сильно выпирает левое плечо и левая сторона таза, головная боль.
Второй вопрос: какое еще лечение добавить? И стоит ли продолжать упражнения ЛФК, которые мне показал специалист?
Еще небольшие трудности с финансами и мало времени на различные спортивные секциии.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Апр 2017)

От инструктора ЛФК проку мало. Как и от препаратов кальция и витамина Д.
Рентгенографическое обследование проводилось? Если да, тогда покажите снимки.


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2017)

@Ксения05, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Ксения05 (25 Апр 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От инструктора ЛФК проку мало. Как и от препаратов кальция и витамина Д.
> Рентгенографическое обследование проводилось? Если да, тогда покажите снимки.



 

Снимку более 6 мес.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Апр 2017)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту. Он установит диагноз и поможет избавиться от имеющихся симптомов заболевания. Вместе подберёте нужный комплекс ЛФК.


----------

